# Want everyones opinion on NAUTIC STAR brand boat?



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

I am thinking about trading the 2 boats i currently own in on a 2011 NAUTIC STAR 2200 TOURNAMENT Bay Boat and was wondering if anyone on here has owned or knows someone who owns a Nautic star boat. Do you like it? Is it a comfortable boat on rough water etc.. Anthing you have heard or know good and bad about this boat I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Own NauticStar*

I have a 2006 NauticStar 2200 with a 2007 225 Yamaha 4-stroke. I love the boat. I've taken it out 6 miles but mainly fish the bays. Congrats (if you get it):thumbup:


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

I used to sell Nautic Star Boats. Call Me Anytime I would love to give you the scoop.

Chris White
850 723 7889


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

frayedknot said:


> I used to sell Nautic Star Boats. Call Me Anytime I would love to give you the scoop.
> 
> Chris White
> 850 723 7889


Jimmay.. Is that you?


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

I figured more people would have input on this boat brand,are they good or do they suck?Please fill me in.


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

Nautic Star makes a good boat. You can get a better boat by paying a LOT more if you want the very best. 
They survived the last couple of years that saw many boat brands become orphans (bankrupt). Their survival is key to warranty claims.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a 2006 2200 NS Bay and simply love it ...mine is powerd by ETEC 200HO, Been 18 miles out of east pass from Carrabelle also bass fish on Lanier up in ATlanta.....well built, good attention to details, rigged as a great all around fishing machine......LOVE THE BOAT!!!!


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

I have a 2011 2110 Nautic Star powered by a 150 Yammy. I have had it since June of last year and fished the hell out of it with no problems at all. Fit and finish of these boats are on par or better than most in the price range and I looked at quite a few when shopping.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Your selling your Century to get a nautic star???? Thats like going from a porche to a honda...


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

tyler0421 said:


> Your selling your Century to get a nautic star???? Thats like going from a porche to a honda...


No this post was started back when I had a j16 and a seapro. The Century is for sale only because of family illness and then I will probably be going to more of a flats boat.Ranger ghost is what I've been eyeing for a while.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Nautic Star makes an awesome boat! Look me up when you ready to buy. I sell them at Harbor View Marine in Pensacola. I have some rebates and discounts right now too. Find Tina 850-572-6996


----------

